# 67 gto rear axle swap



## LTGOAT (Oct 19, 2009)

67 gto rear axle swap 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hey guy's 
I need help on an axle swap (it's bent) it is a 10 bolt 3:55 do these axles have clips at the carrier so I can remove it (the bent axle) without removing the whole rearend. and whats involved in the removal



Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

LTGOAT said:


> 67 gto rear axle swap
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Your question was answered in this thread;

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/rear-end-track-19914/


----------

